# Colibri Lighters



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

Does anybody have experience with the one that ir wrapped in leather? CI sells them with their logo on them, but I've found them else where with the Colibri logo on them.

I've been wanting one for a while, problem is I've heard a lot of mixed comments on these lighters and don't want to shell out the money for one (as it would be the only thing I would be ordering I'm going to get bent on shipping) if they are crap. 

I've been using a gas station torch (its an Animal House edition :ss) for some time now and have never had a problem with it and all its $3 of glory. 

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

I have a number of Colibri lighters and have never had a problem with any of them. I think most of it is you have to make sure you have quality fuel. If you are looking for a better deal than the MSRP definitely try the devil site. :tu


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

I love my colibri lighters. I collect them and zippos. NEVER! had a problem with any of the ciolibris


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Got a pic of the one you like :ss


Ron


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Ya, send Ron a pic. :r:r:r

Your a bad man Ron (in a good way). :ss

Al


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Is it this one? http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=562077

Not bad for $7 right now. :tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

ahc4353 said:


> Ya, send Ron a pic. :r:r:r
> 
> Your a bad man Ron (in a good way). :ss
> 
> Al


:tpd:


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> Is it this one? http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=562077
> 
> Not bad for $7 right now. :tu


Yes sir, that's the one! I just love how it looks.

Blah, I've been trying so hard to doge the Devil Site bullet...


----------



## BarneyBandMan (Mar 29, 2007)

Though it is not one of the leather-wrapped ones, I bought one @ MSRP from my local B&M in February for 59.95. He told me that Colibri was now offering a 2 year warranty on their lighters when purchased at MSRP at the local B&Ms where they are sold, no questions asked. Decided to take him up on it though I could have bought the same lighter for around 39 bucks on-line (stated 1 year warranty). 2 weeks later it was having sparking problems so I took it back in. Bam---no questions--brand new lighter, works like a charm every time. If I had purchased on-line I would have had to go through all that mail-in-wait-for-replacement time to get the new one. So I figure I pay 20 bucks more but have a workable good lighter that is good for 2 years no matter what. I'm also glad to support the locals at every opportunity.

So, bottom line, I guess I like the deal they have going on these right now and would encourage others in the same.:2


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

My $20 and my $80 Colibri's both work great. no iisues.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

In all honesty, you don't want that lighter. I have replaced a ton of them.


Ron


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Get a wooden match.

Al


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

Ron1YY said:


> In all honesty, you don't want that lighter. I have replaced a ton of them.
> 
> Ron


I've tried for like the last ten minutes and can't get a good picture of one, but I'm sure you know it by now.

That's kind of a bummer, I really like the way they look. Guess I gotta stick with the gas station cheapy


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

sikk50 said:


> That's kind of a bummer, I really like the way they look. Guess I gotta stick with the gas station cheapy


Just succumb to the Dark Side, the Devil will bring you all you need and get you closer to the bottom faster than you ever imagined.:hn


----------



## Boomer (Feb 2, 2008)

I have owned a number of Colibri lighters and have had nothing but problems with them. When they introduced the first torch lighters for cigars, I got one which promptly quit working. I sent it in and they lost it and sent another. It quit about the time the first one arrived and now I had two. They would pass each other in the mail every month or so going back to the factory for new coils and such. I finally threw them both away and swore I would never own another.:sb:sb


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

I was given one last year as a gift.

Haven't had one iota of a problem with it except I've wore it down to the metal because of overuse. :ss


----------



## Contrail (Apr 29, 2008)

Sikk, if you have a better description (more detail) or even better a photo I can give you some advice on the lighter. I'm familiar with most of their lighters and can't place anything with a leather wrapping.


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

My two Colibris work fine.


----------



## Contrail (Apr 29, 2008)

Boomer, jet flame lighters are a bit different in how they need to be set for best performance. If you've followed all the troubleshooting suggestions and still have a problem with a jet flame lighter, try resetting the flame stopper to a higher setting.

Jet flame lighters have a narrower window of operation than a normal flame lighter, set them too low and they produce no flame or a momentary flame and then go out. Set them too high and they blow themselves out.

Ideally a jet flame lighter should produce a strong vigorous flame suitable for lighting a cigar at 50% of the total flame hight adjustment setting. This gives you plenty of up side adjustment when needed for colder weather use or as the flame drops as they all do over time as the flame adjuster filters age or become contaminated from cheap fuel.

If you look carefully at the adjuster/fill valve on the bottom of the lighter, (you may need to remove the outer shell to see it clearly) you'll see an O-ring, and toothed ring with a tab on it around the adjuster valve. The tab is the high limit stop and you can reset this to give you a higher or lower maximum flame.

In most cases when everything else seems OK and your jet flame lighter won't light or stay lit, adjust the lighter to a higher maximum setting and you'll be surprised at how easily that defective lighters works just fine.


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

Contrail said:


> Sikk, if you have a better description (more detail) or even better a photo I can give you some advice on the lighter. I'm familiar with most of their lighters and can't place anything with a leather wrapping.


This one.
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=M-CLUJF110002B&cat=13


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

I had a lot of trouble with my Colibri. Then I adjusted the flamb level and It has worked like a charm since. I would say for the price give it a try.


----------



## tallypig (Apr 26, 2008)

Nothing but trouble from the ones I've used-save the Talon of which I had two. One is still with me and working fairly well after 2 plus years of hard service.


----------



## Contrail (Apr 29, 2008)

It's a Firebird lighter by Colibri and sold in a display unit of 6 or 12 pieces (you can buy 1 lighter). The item number is the UJF 1100 series "Thunderbird" and comes in different colors of leather wrap (at least brown and black).


----------



## Rudder (Feb 7, 2008)

sikk50 said:


> Does anybody have experience with the one that ir wrapped in leather? CI sells them with their logo on them, but I've found them else where with the Colibri logo on them.
> 
> I've been wanting one for a while, problem is I've heard a lot of mixed comments on these lighters and don't want to shell out the money for one (as it would be the only thing I would be ordering I'm going to get bent on shipping) if they are crap.
> 
> ...


I have that lighter (bought off the devil site). It works great. The only problem I have w/it is it doesnt hold much fuel.


----------



## Contrail (Apr 29, 2008)

The Thunderbird is a pretty good lighter and considering it's a low end model it's more than worth the money. Just use the recommended fuel and you shouldn't have any problems with it.

It's pretty easy to fill as long as you bleed the air out of the tank before refilling and while the tank is smallish for a cigar smoker it still shouldn't be a pain. It has a cover for the burner area (it opens automatically when igniting the lighter and closes when the switch is released) that helps keep out dust and dirt so to bottom line it, I'd recommend you give it a try.

Even if you were to have a problem you can't figure out you always take it to the place you bought it and they'll replace it for free.


----------



## smokinfish (Dec 20, 2007)

Here's a picture.


----------

